# diatomaceous earth and borax safe to use around toddler?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I'm trying to find the most non toxic thing to use for carpenter ants. Mind you, these ants are on an external wall of our wood house, but since DD plays outside I'm just being extra cautious here.

So the 2 least toxic ideas I can find are diatomaceous earth and borax powder. However I keep reading various online reports of their safety around children.

Does anyone have any information about this? Thanks!


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

Outside, I don't think it's going to be very effective (it wasn't for us). Inside, in small amounts, it's safe, however, if you're treating a large area, it gets very airborne and is not great around anyone (IMO).


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I chose not to use them outside where my kids could get them.

Something that would work if you do not have pets is cornstarch (or meal, can't remember) mixed with jelly. The ants LOVE it but they pretty much explode once it hits their stomach. A few lucky ones make it back to the queen to feed it to her and then explode. If you have pets, more than likely they'll eat it instead.


----------

